

5 Things an Apple TV Must Do - bretthellman
http://mashable.com/2012/12/12/5-things-apple-tv-needs/

======
headShrinker
No I don't want a second screen seamlessly attached to my TV. No Apple does
not have to play nice with providers. Apple is a behemoth and a bully. They
likely make more money on content than any other company in the world. If one
cable provider, plays hardball, Apple can go to another.

This is the iPhone all over again. Verizon turned down Apple, ATT knew it had
to or it would come back to bite them. It bit Verizon for Three years after.
Verizon publicly said we would like to be selling iPhones only two years after
launch.

Now you have a larger playing field of cable operators, they all have
antiquated systems, and Apple is going to revolutionize one of them. The rest
will be begging to have a piece of the pie within three years. The only
difference is the monopolistic practices of the cable operators coverage.

This article seems to miss the point of innovation when approaching the
current TV climate. Adding needless features is not innovation. Changing the
way we viewed a problem by solving it in seemingly unheard of way is
innovation. To paraphrase ford, 'If I ask people what they wanted, they would
have said "a faster horse"'.

------
DigitalSea
To be quite honest I am not sold on the idea that home TV will be
revolutionised any time soon. The television niche is corned heavily, some
would argue the mobile phone market was cornered heavily when Apple introduced
the iPhone, but I can't honestly see what Apple can do that connecting up an
XBOX or media PC to a 55" LED flat screen can't already give you. Apple might
be able to win with content, but they'd need to onboard a few notable networks
like AMC and HBO to get decent content but even then the problem of networks
already licencing content to sites like Hulu, Netflix and launching their own
online distribution sites.

If it were that simple, Apple would have already entered the market a long
time ago. It was rumoured Steve was working on the problem, but the fact
nothing has come to fruition might mean that they either don't have a solution
or don't see any viable means of entering the market.

